# In-ko-pah RR -- Bakery finally finished



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

In October 2009 I added the third building to my town. However, it was unfinished -- there were no signs or interior details. At first I had planned to make it a dress shop, but couldn't work up any enthusiasm for modeling the details. 

Eventually I decided to turn it into a bakery, with an upstairs residence. At long last, it's finally finished:











This area seemed to need something extra, and a swamp cooler was just the ticket! I scratch-built it from stryene. The vents are actually made of small scale clapboard siding. I'm not sure if it's HO or N scale, but the spacing is .030". Then I added strips of .010" thick styrene. The wooden support platform is also made from styrene, textured and painted to look like old wood. I wimped out on the upstairs residence interior -- there are only a few simple details inside, with dim lights and lace curtains hiding most of the interior.


















The bakery interior is fully detailed and lighted:




















If you look closely, you can see pink pastry boxes on the shelves. The small, highly detailed cakes in the window were purchased from a doll house supplier, but the large cake and everything else was scratch-built.











There are loaves of bread wrapped in cellophane on the shelves here. The one small, highly detailed cake in the window is from a doll house supplier, but bread rolls and large cakes were scratch-built.











The bakery is named Cora's Cakes, after one of our grand-daughters.











The door to the upstairs residence is at the side, between the bakery and the rock shop.











Also, I paved the road in front of the buildings:





















And I've created a new improved webpage for my Dos Manos buildings. There's a photo of the town, and you can click on each building in the photo to see detailed reports of how the buildings were constructed plus additional photos of the completed structure:

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/IRR_Dos_Manos.html

Enjoy!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just Amazing, I have to pick my jaw off the floor....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray 

Your buildings are not only, always Exquisite the photography is so professionally done, it moves me to say, LETS EAT CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

:rools:: 

Home, rock shop, bakery, drugstore...whats next? Newspaper? Sheriffs station? Hotel?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Really wonderful, inspiring work ray


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful Ray, love the swamp cooler! 

Greg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang it, Ray, now I'm really bummed. Once again you have done a superb job of modeling, especially those little touches like the swamp cooler and of course, the baked goods and stuff. In fact, it's your interiors that blow me away and you are one of the few guys in large scale that even bothers with such things. 

Tell me, are your buildings on the ground or at eye level, where you can peer inside the structures? This is something I think about in planning my eventual outdoor layout which will probaly be on the ground as I am not about to haul tons of dirt into our backyard. 

BTW, using N or HO-scale clapboard siding to simulate vents is what I did on my yet-to-be-completed Rider's Crossing general store, where I used HO siding for window shutters. Great minds think alike


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! I don't know yet what the next building will be, but I do want to have a hotel, a bank and possibly a small restaurant. 

The town of Dos Manos is situated about three feet higher than the path in front of the layout. So you only need to crouch down a little to see into the buildings. Also, if you're down on the patio in the lower part of the yard, the town is pretty close to eye level -- but it's a little farther away.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful Ray. Such character in all of the buildings. They just belong.............


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice work Ray - they look superb! 

Thanks for the photos which are very helpful.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work Ray. Your structures are well above the standard. I can't even imagine spending the time you do on individual projects. I predict that your building ideas and techniques will be used by many in years to come.

Doc


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Outstanding. How'd ya get peeling paint? The rubber cement trick? 

Dave


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Ray, 

Excellent work, I even see crown molding!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I will repeat what others have said and say excellent job. 

I'm curious how long it takes you you to complete a project like this?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray...one word...fantastic!!! Love the town setting too.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Really great work Ray! Amazing details, making a wonderful scene. 

Alec.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the detail! 

Didn't you post how you made that electric meter a long time ago? Seems to me it was a piece of clear plastic rod turned in your drill.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By jake3404 on 23 Jun 2011 10:47 AM 
I'm curious how long it takes you you to complete a project like this? 
Well, I started working up a design for this building (and the drugstore) in late August 2009. Started actual construction in early September of that year, and had it on the layout by October 22, 2009. Then it took me until March of this year to start on the interior details, lighting, and signs. I only worked on that stuff off and on in between other projects, so I'm not sure how much total time was spent on that part of it.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 23 Jun 2011 05:53 AM 
Outstanding. How'd ya get peeling paint? The rubber cement trick? 

Dave 
On this building I used a combination of techniques. One is the "splotchy mask" method, aka rubber cement. Except I didn't use rubber cement, because I find it difficult to remove. It also seems to be hard to get the blotches small enough. So I used a cake decorating gel! It dries much like rubber cement but washes off easily with water and very light scrubbing.

The other method is to liberally brush on Testor's enamel thinner, then brush on the acrylic color. The enamel thinner resists the water-based acrylic, which ends up clinging to the wood grain in a way that looks very realistic. In fact, I probably could have gotten the results I wanted just doing this, and skip the gel mask. I did find that it works best when the "wood" is fairly rough, and it wouldn't really work at all on a smooth surface.

I should mention that I got the idea for this from something another modeler did (Chuck Doan, on the finescale forums). Except I think he did it a little differently, and was using real wood.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, just to be sure I understand, are you able to keep these works of art outside, exposed to sun, dust & bugs? And you live in the San Diego area, right?

I don't know how you do it, but as the others have said, your stuff seems worthy of an indoor diorama in a modelling contest. Just wunnerful, wunnerfull!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, they're outdoors. The bugs don't bother them, since they're made of styrene, though I do have to brush off spider webs now and then. The sun is the biggest problem. Besides the paint, I also coat them with Krylon UV clear, matte finish. That seems to help a lot. 

On this building I should have made the false front thicker, with more support. The heat has warped the scribbed siding a little. 

Also, these buildings are not in a place where guests or kids are likely to step on them or knock into them. (If anyone steps on them it'll be me.)


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, Ray!! The building details are amazing. I love the work you did on the interior. Great job. If I ever grow up, I wanna be just like you! 

-Kevin.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't look at that interior for too long. Makes me hungry. 

Great work, 
David Meashey


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks, Ray, I think the enamel thinner would work well on wood, perhaps acting as both a wood preserver as well as a paint peeler. Glad it didn't eat into your styrene. 

Nice work 

Dave


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

As usual some excellent modeling Ray!!!


----------

